

Ask HN: How to build self-confidence to realize dreams? - rblion

Is there anyone out there with any advice, tips, or stories of how they turned their suffering into potential?<p>A deep psychological scar has plagued my relationships and my dreams for long enough. I know I am worthy of love and of wealth but no matter how hard I try to heal my wounds, I always feel broken. I am only 20, I just want to feel whole so I can win my dream girl and make a difference in the world.<p>Thanks. All help is greatly appreciated.
======
harscoat
"10 000 hours rule" & "talent is overrated" explain that you do not need to be
a genius to achieve great things, your dreams.

Man, you are so young! Life is so ahead of you.

It is a great competitive edge when we accept and acknowledge we often are
weak. Most people bullshit themselves. To be honest with yourself like you are
is a great solid start. The awareness of your greatest weakness may become
your greatest strength.

~~~
rblion
Thanks for the advice and the encouragement harscoat.

I read somewhere that humility is the other side of greatness and try my best
to live by that. Lying to yourself about your weaknesses is just destructive
in so many ways.

------
hackerblues
The best way to gain confidence is to be able to list a series of things you
have done which you can be proud of. How does one generate such a list?.Pick
an easy task you want to achieve, write it down, do it, cross it off your
list. Continue to repeat this with increasingly difficult but achievable
goals, one at a time, step by step.

I appreciate it can be motivating to have a grand vision but you need to
design a series of smaller wins for yourself along the way, it's too hard a
slog psychologically otherwise.

In the future I want to have a dream girlfriend and run a business, so today I
get out of bed, go for a walk outside, say hello to a single stranger, and
read the first page of a "You and your business 101 Introduction Tutorial"
book.

~~~
rblion
very simple and useful advice. thanks a lot hackerblues.

